# Confused and Curious



## BillyT92 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here it goes:

My parents were married for 30 years and as one of their kids thought everything was fine. Not to our beliefs were a few shocking things, Mom had an affair with a guy and slept with a few people including my dads best friend. That was when mom and dads marriage started to fall apart. After a week or 2 when my mom passed my dad received a call from this woman stating that mom was living in Georgia and meeting this guy month to month for like 3 years. Mom said she got a job in Illinois taking care of this lady name Margery. She would stay there for one week and be home. For me I don't believe the whole Georgia thing until someone shows me proof that this happened. I asked my dad how it all went down and he said that after he confronted mom about the first affair she told him he was "boring" and also told him as I quote: " When you find the right woman, you got to treat her right". Not knowing what was going on in her mind I talked to a few of her friends and they stated that she felt neglected, used, mistreated, and wasn't happy in her life. I don't want to point fingers but I feel like I should blame one of them or both of them for putting me and my siblings in this situation.


----------

